# Advice needed



## smile4lina (Mar 5, 2015)

My son is 7 and has had abdominal pain at the belly button for 18 months, everyday moaning 5x a day. He has had a ct scan, ultrasound, and colonoscopy with impaction and some inflammation. Doctors say it's constipation, but we have been trying to treat it for years with increasing fiber, more water, exercise, sleep, decrease stress, tried the elimination diet with no wheat, diary, nuts for 2 weeks. His 6 x-ray shows he has a lot of poop, but his stomach was soft per 4 doctors. His stool is type 4 the healthiest, and no pain when he poops, urine clear.

He isn't eating any diary. Has 4 tsp of Miralax, 14g of fiber daily. He has tried Levsin and Bento that helped for a month but gradually pain came back. His triggers are car rides and heat. Our schedules have changed so much that he wants to just stay home everyday because he prefers to be at home and he doesn't like car rides caused by the pain.

His diagnosis is constipation, functional abdominal pain, and IBS. My question is how does your child describe what the pain is like? Does your child have pain everyday? How do you deal with a child who moans about pain intermittent throughout the day?

Asking for help,

Lina


----------



## smile4lina (Mar 5, 2015)

Can someone reply back to my post, so i don't feel all alone in this journey. It's been so hard...


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 7, 2015)

Lina, I've read your post several times wishing so much that I could offer advice, but I just don't have any. I have no children myself, but I absolutely adore them and a sick child hits me to my very core. If there were something that I could do I would, but I have no experience with this...


----------



## smile4lina (Mar 5, 2015)

My son is feeling so much better! We finally got antidepressants from the 3rd Opinion GI doctor. Elavil 10mg with noo side effects for my 7 yr old except falling sleep right away and getting more sleep. =) Wishing you all will also find some type of relief.

Medications may also be used in the treatment of FAPS. For continuous or severe abdominal pain, your doctor might prescribe an antidepressant. It is important to understand that these medications are not just used to treat individuals who have depression but also act as pain relievers (central analgesics) for treatment of FAPS and many other painful conditions. Antidepressant medications can help stimulate the brain to increase the signals, which block pain transmission from the abdomen to the brain. It may take several weeks before a difference is noticed. (Table 2)

Table 2 - TREATMENT OF FAPS:

MEDICATIONS


Antidepressants act as pain relievers.
These medications stimulate the brain to send signals and close the pain-control gate in the abdomen.
Antidepressants might take several weeks to work, so you shouldn't stop taking them until your doctor tells you to do so.
Side effects are possible but usually go away after a few days.


----------



## kiko khan (Mar 23, 2016)

read about "fecal transplant" i know it sounds dubious but it's cutting edge medical science approach on a wide series of affections. you can find all sorts of scientific papers and clinical trials. it is done more and more. i'm from romania which it's not a well developed country and it striked me to find that some doctors went to specialise in the procedure to NY and now they are doing it here. i wish you all the best.


----------

